# pompano baked in dilled mayonaise



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

1 cup moyo
2 tsp dried dill ( not dill seed)
juice of 1 lemon
enough pompano for each person
mix moyo, dill, and lemon juice until well blended. put washed, cleaned pompano into gallon size zip-loc (pompano bigger than about 3/4 lb need a couple diaganol slashes in each side. fish over about 1-1/2lbs should be filleted for best flavor as they are too thick to absorb the marinade)
one batch of mayo mix will do all the pompano you can fit in a one gallon zip-loc
seal bag and put in fridge for 2-4 hours
bake in a 400deg oven on a pan w/ wire rack about 20 min for hand sized fish up to 40 min for the bigger guys.
when the skin is bubbly, brown and cracked and the fish flakes w/ a fork it's ready


----------

